# Does anyone play/exercise their dog with RC cars?



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Aside from the traditional walk or socialization, I feel the best form of exercise is having a dog play fetch. It engages their mind, it's extremely fun for most dogs with prey drive and my dog will drop dead of a heart attack before she will stop chasing a ball haha. I also believe it's the most natural possible form of exercise and release for an animal that's largely a predator. Going on hikes and stuff are great too. I like to try and simulate nature as much as possible. Swimming as well. 

Anyway, fetch is cool but there are a few constraints with it. Aside from training a dog fetch or teaching it, balls tend to get lost and broken, etc. and you have to physically chuck the ball and you can't control its course. If the dog gets distracted and you throw the ball really far, it's counterproductive to the exercise. Your shoulders may hurt after a while, can't throw as far as you would like, etc. I still play fetch but I'm looking into buying a RC car to exercise my dog. Dogs absolutely love to chase RC cars and much like chasing small prey or rabbits, they go absolutely crazy over it. The kind of physical exercise and mental calculation in chasing something that moves, turns, slides, stops, etc. is much more enticing and stimulating than just throw a ball or just walking around a block. (Though all those have their own benefits)

Does anyone regularly use RC cars as a form of play and exercise? I have a few questions on choosing and maintaining RC cars as I know that alone is a huge hobby field with various types of cars, brands, controllers, modification, etc. There's something made specifically for dogs but it's listed at $300 and it's pretty slow. 
Some things that I would consider would be:
- durability: It would be great if it had a selection of very hard and durable covers or tops so the dog doesn't destroy everything internal. 
- fast: would like it to be very hard or impossible for the dog to catch. hence, preventing destruction
- traction: ability to perform on grass. dont like my dogs running or playing on hard surfaces like asphalt so would have to have enough power and traction to have some speed on grassy surfaces. 
- easy to medium maintenance and setup: I know the world of RC cars can go in DEEP, much like any hobby. You can spend $100s if not $1000 on upgrading suspensions, frames, wheels, custom engines, gas, etc. but I'm looking for something that is just easy to maintain and setup, durable. Gas is fine as long as there's nothing complex. 
- fairly cheap: $200 or under would be a good price point if it lasts. If it fits all the criteria above and is durable and would not need replacing, it would be a very good investment for me and my dog. much better than $50 cars that would need replacing every time my dog destroys it. 


Probably a long shot but I have access to a very large field that enclosed with close proximity to my house and wondering if anyone has any experience in this area? Much appreciated.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol no clue, ill stick to frisbee


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

How about a flirt pole? Probably a lot cheaper and you don't need a ton of space. My guy loves it and you can throw some obedience in with it. My husband and I made one with an old broom stick, bungee cord, eye hook, and a de-stuffed toy tied at the end lol I think it just needs to be flexible 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

fetch can be a lot more than just throwing a ball and having
your dog return it. when you play fetch you could incorporate
"stop", "drop it", "drop it, come". you could throw the ball and let
it land. then send your dog after it. you could throw the ball,
let it land, send your dog for it then call him back to you before
he reaches the ball. you could throw the ball. when your dog
is bringing it back to you you could use hand signals to command
your dog. if your dog becomes distracted you use that time to teach
him how not to be distracted and stay on the ball.

i don't have a RC car. i wouldn't mind having one. i can see playing
with the dog with it.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina caught and chewed the RC car we had. I would suggest lure coursing for prey exercise.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have played ball for decades and have not had any of those problems and $200 will buy me a lot of balls. A string or chuck it cuts down on shoulder issues.

I actually don't want a lot of twisting, turning and sliding. I put a baffle fence in my yard so the dog looses its visual and has to slow down and hunt for the ball each time. Had too many injuries from dogs running into trees, holes etc.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If the dog can catch it and shake it, smoosh it, or slobber on it, I'd say fine. If not, kind of like a laser pointer in that there is no reward at the end. And what Nancy said.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

my gsd just watches my rc car he won't chase it my rotties chase it bark at it and try to catch it when they catch it they nip at it


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have. And boats. Boats are the best


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Boats? Do they chase it in the water? 


I actually think I found a good one, someone said their 75 lbs dog can't damage it and it has torque and speed. It's called the traxxas and it's a bit expensive but all the parts are replaceable for very little $, it's fast, it will allow me to engage with my dog in a huge field that a ball doesn't allow me to. I still throw fetch and play tug, it's not one or the other (as well as the flirt pole) but they're very boring for me and I want to simulate fast moving prey which I personally think is much more engaging and fun for the dog. I also think I can tie a small furry squeaky toy on the tail end and her chase that instead of the car itself. 

I think i'll try a rc car forum cause I dont know anything about the various models and all the little differences. Maybe I can find one for cheaper, the traxxas is at least $300+.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree that I wouldn't want one unless the dog could catch it. My dog would be on an RC car in a heartbeat lol. I've seen people do it before though and I guess it works well for them.

I don't think chasing an RC car is going to be a lot more stimulating than fetch anyway. There are lots of ways to make fetch more interesting and I think the social interaction with the owner is a lot of fun. As jocoyn said, a chuck-it or a ball on a string can be invaluable. I'm a terrible throw and I don't know what I'd do without my chuck-it.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

i have often wondered about this. Seemed like a good way to get some exercise on days that I am not feeling well or just plain old tired! But I was concerned about the chewing it up aspect.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

When I'm feeling lazy plain old fetch works for me plus I have a flirt pole. If I really want to tire him out fast we go to a nearby lake and he retrieves sticks or a ball from the water.

Sometimes we have extreme ice storms here and it can be extremely difficult to walk plus I don't want Dax slipping on the ice so I also don't want to do fetch. Then we just work on tricks or I hide his toy in the house and make him find it.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i don't think the rc car would be fast enough I could see mine flipping it or smashing it when she got bored with it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ahh, you don't know RC cars. they can go 60 mph.



pets4life said:


> i don't think the rc car would be fast enough I could see mine flipping it or smashing it when she got bored with it.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I know nothing about this ... BUT I saw two kids playing with one at at off leash dog park (the big one where I live) ... NOW this was hilarious. I called Kyleigh away from it, because the last thing I needed was her destroying a $500 toy (yes, that's how much this RC was ... they were bragging about it!)

No sooner had I passed by the two boys and the RC then I hear someone yelling, WINSTON STOP STOP STOP ... WINSTON ... I turn around and Winston is a chocolate lab who has grabbed the RC in his jaws and is in the process of destroying it. The boys were stunned - frozen in place - and about 15-20 seconds later, their $500 toy was in pieces. 

I kept walking.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, two chomps and that thing would be history.

Not to mention, what if the pieces were swallowed?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas plays with an RC truck every evening inside house. I would say at the moment, its probably his favorite toy. He has always done stuff like this from 8 weeks old till now. He has went through about 10 helicopters and slowly devouring his truck.I think he is worth it though. I wont buy him a $400.00 one though :laugh: thats just crazy. I will try and get you guys a video of this some time, you will howl. I also have an RC helicopter with a camera, so I will post it sometime as well.


----------



## Theo241 (Dec 10, 2011)

My boyfriend uses one of his rc's to exercise the dogs every now and then, and they love it! I find that my female shepherd enjoys chasing the car more than chasing a ball. It does take some training to ensure they don't destroy them though. They do bite the tires, but they are easily repairable. Traxxas is a pretty good brand, but I find the Savage flux to be the most durable so far. When we bought it brand new, it was $600, but that was a couple years ago so the price should have gone down by now. The nice thing about it is that every thing is replaceable, if something breaks you don't need to replace the entire car. When my boyfriend gets home from work (in about a week) I can post a video he has on his phone of the rc.

Where are you located? If your in Alberta I could recommend some hobby shops that would carry decent rc's.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Get the traxxas truck, these things are built to be crashed/flipped and driven on grass and parts are easily replaceable. Look on craigslist for it used, I would honestly put maybe a fake squirrel on it so she goes after that and not the truck.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> If the dog can catch it and shake it, smoosh it, or slobber on it, I'd say fine. If not, kind of like a laser pointer in that there is no reward at the end. And what Nancy said.


This is my thought as well. I do not utilize anything with my dogs that they can't 'win' at some point. I think it would be counter productive and do nothing but build frustration. 

I have a very cheeky squirrel that has been teasing my dogs. It'll run up and down our big tree in the back yard. Hondo has left huge bite marks in the bark of the trunk of the tree as the squirrel is making him very frustrated. Hondo is normally a very quiet dog. Every dog has it's threshold. 

I use a flirt pole. I also have toys on bungees that I'll hang in the event I am unable to work through the dog's energy. All games result in a reward for the dog.


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> Get the traxxas truck, these things are built to be crashed/flipped and driven on grass and parts are easily replaceable. Look on craigslist for it used, I would honestly put maybe a fake squirrel on it so she goes after that and not the truck.


Haha you read my mind. Found a few on craigslist but those things add up if you want all the nice stuff, and then you add in the Lipo batteries and charger, but used is the way to go for me. I'm also going to add a little squirrel or squeaky toy on the end of it so that's the target. The car will be taught to be off limits. Though who knows how that will go haha
I already play with the flirt pole and have Michael Ellis' DVD on tug and she likes to play tug already at 13 weeks old. She doesn't have the attention span for retrieve but she does chase the ball and more than half the time does come towards me with it so that'll be something I'll be working on. 
My philosophy is the more variety the better. When she's older, she'll learn to walk on the treadmill. 

An radio controlled car can cover more distance, have more speed and agility, and bring out the predator in my dog and engage the mental hunting aspect of her more than anything else I could offer her. Short of dressing up in a costume and running away and having her chase me. 
The large field I have access to is put to good use to have her full attention and could work to my advantage when training long distance recall. 

Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

pancake said:


> Boats? Do they chase it in the water?
> 
> 
> I actually think I found a good one, someone said their 75 lbs dog can't damage it and it has torque and speed. It's called the traxxas and it's a bit expensive but all the parts are replaceable for very little $, it's fast, it will allow me to engage with my dog in a huge field that a ball doesn't allow me to. I still throw fetch and play tug, it's not one or the other (as well as the flirt pole) but they're very boring for me and I want to simulate fast moving prey which I personally think is much more engaging and fun for the dog. I also think I can tie a small furry squeaky toy on the tail end and her chase that instead of the car itself.
> ...


Old roommates gsd destroying $800 traxxis. I have a traxxis mini e-revo... It's faster than the dogs but you will flip it and then the dog will catch it, and a dog can damage it. Boats are better... No impact on the joints, much easier to keep away, easier to control... An r/c car at 60mph+ is very hard to control.
http://YouTu.be/Txo1S4JwgXo

I tow one of those stuffing-less foxes with my erevo

Having done it all (including 2 helicopters katya godzilla'ed out of the sky), most effective are bubbles on a breezy day, and rc boats... Next is a car-starter powered coursing


----------

